# Introducing Sweet Pea



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Here is my second attempt at creating a monster baby. May I introduce Sweet Pea.

I started with this (Body removed for clarity):










And ended up with this:



















Here's a link to a short video.






More pics added below.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Pretty cool....Dolls creep me out anyway


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

The movement and the eyes are perfect! Love it!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm with HP - the movement is just spot on creepy


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

That is THE first doll I have ever seen done that I really liked - great job!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ouch dixie!

great job doc! very creeepy!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sweet Pea is the best zombie baby ever.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Old dolls alone are creepy, but you took it a step further. Great job, very beastly face and the eyes are disturbingly delicious!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Terrific work!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet Pea is SWEET! Very nice job!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for showin' Sweet Pea the love. She was a fun little project, especially getting the motor and crank all to fit inside.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool! The movement is very creepy!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I decided Sweet Pea was a little under -dressed:










Also, in response to a request for more info, here are a few pics of the the back side showing the crank mechanism using one of the little air vent motors and a whole lot of hot melt glue.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, the pink socks and little bow are the perfect accompaniment to her gruesome looks - I love it!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

You should dirty the socks and bow, but I think this is great.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

she is soooo sweet................


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

LOve the movement on this .. she really looks creepy... love the eyes.... great job.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love the movement.. and her wicked little teeth. great job!


----------

